# Hide & Seek



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now let me tell you -- it's great having a new baby in your 60's !!!!

Notice below that Cicero still has his gray streaks....(but I don't)...LMBO

Mama: "Cicero I am going to count to 20 and you better run fast and hide or I'm going to put your leash on."

Cicero: "It's so funny when Mama can't find my hiding spot."

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:laugh:ound::laugh: Those are the CUTEST pics ever! I love the flying Cicero and the hiding and laughing one is just too adorable! Cicero looks like one happy pup!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

How darling is THAT!! Those are GREAT photo's , Dale!

What a little imp! :becky:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG be still my beating heart. What a doll!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable... I cant beleave you already have flowers on your bleeding heart, mine is only 1" tall right now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MIne are about 1 foot high and some have flowers too!! I love those pictures,Cicero looks like he had a great time!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are a couple of inches tall, but really full. I can't wait for them to bloom. They are mini bleeding heart plants.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, Dale, those are adorable pictures...Cicero is the cutest puppy and so smart! He looks like he has a lot of personality......


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are great pictures. What a cutie pie! What camera were you using? The detail is super.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all for the comments. I have had many sweet pets during my years, but Cicero is the most "fun" by far. The weather in Georgia is so nice now and the bleeding heart is beautiful -- and Cicero loves to hide in it.

I usually use a Canon Rebel XT and it makes great pictures (it's me that is not so good). These pictures were made with a Canon PowerShot S5 that my DH got for me for everyday use (sport mode). He also gave me a tiny Casio that fits in any pocket and makes good pictures on our Harley rides. Cameras and pictures have always been my joy -- thousands of my kids and grandsons.

Yes, I am addicted to this forum and all the beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Your pictures of Cicero are wonderful! I have yet gotten an action shot of Hank. I'm such a clutz with the camera.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love the one of Cicero hiding - he looks so pleased with himself and so unaware that the huge grin is giving away where he is.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These pics are just precious! Love your avatar.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great sequence of photos! I love the laugh!! Cicero is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> I love the one of Cicero hiding - he looks so pleased with himself and so unaware that the huge grin is giving away where he is.


Ditto!!!! What great pictures. That little Cicero brings a smile to my face every time I see his photos.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are such beautiful pictures of a beautiful puppy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh the hiding picture is excellent!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! Little Cicero (love the name!) is just beautiful.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cuteness overload!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Dale, those are just the best pictures! I can tell Cicero is a little stinker! Love the last shot of him in his hiding place


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The pictures and your furbaby are so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale welcome to the forum! Cicero is adorable and your photos are beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments on Cicero and his pictures. We are truly enjoying him so very much. He is one rotten little guy and so smart -- he has us well trained. He puts his sweet head on our foot to nap and we will skip a meal before we will wake him up...LOL

My daughter was here the other day and Cicero rung his bell so she opened the door -- then she said he was just looking at her and wouldn't go outside. I told her she had to go out the door first. She said, "Oh, I forgot that you want let him pee without you!!" I told her I didn't remember her letting her boys crawl out the door when they were 5 months old either...LOL

We are all lucky to have the love of our little Havs!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cicero is tooooooo cute! What great shots of him flying through the grass. That last one, with his cheeky grin, is adorable. How can you not find the Hav exciting and fun?


----------



## Taz' Mom (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG, Cicero is the cutest! I love the flying puppy shot.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My little boy is a mess. He is now taking toys outside and hiding them in the hostas, day lilies, pine straw....and we can't find them. Today he came in with a bear that DH and I have hunted for a week! I've got to watch better in case my jewerly goes missing...LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Dale, Tessa hides and "buries" all kinds of things outside too. Hiding them from her pack for later enjoyment I guess.  A big tip off is when she comes in with "mulch face" ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! Love your photos!


----------

